# Any help identifying this valve?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Trying to find a rebuild kit for this valve. It has delta style seats and springs. Looks like a knock off or a price pfister.any idea?


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

younger-plumber said:


> Trying to find a rebuild kit for this valve. It has delta style seats and springs. Looks like a knock off or a price pfister.any idea?


It's a pfister


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

i thought it may be, i could see the actual valve in the wall and it resembled the very cheaply made pp ive seen before. any idea if a rebuild kit is available ? probably be cheaper just to buy the entire kit and install the trim and stems.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ptturner91 said:


> It's a pfister


Nope.

It is a Delta 2683.


----------



## Ptturner91 (Oct 13, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Nope. It is a Delta 2683.


I'll take the masters word over mine but I have seen a pfister that looked just like that


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Nope.
> 
> It is a Delta 2683.


jackpot!
https://www.google.com/search?q=del...fh0gGEh4HABg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAw&biw=1600&bih=799


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Parts are readily available from just about any wholesaler on the face of the Earth. Be sure to use OEM parts for Delta. There is a difference. Not quite as critical as Kohler but close.

Click *HERE* for parts diagram.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

is it a lower level delta valve? seems very cheap lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> is it a lower level delta valve? seems very cheap lol


It was discontinued several years ago because of the pressure balance mandates. They are not necessarily bad quality, just no frills. The stems are the same as their kitchen and lav two-handle valves. Design has been as consistent and as reliable as the Kohler valvette.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

seems like a very simple valve to rebuild, no risk getting the cartridges out like a moen single lever hahaha. i left the water about a 1/4 of the way on and it popped the cartridge right out. no pulling necessary hahahaha


----------



## ezplumbing (Jan 27, 2011)

Altmond makes delta replicas if its for a shower


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

younger-plumber said:


> Trying to find a rebuild kit for this valve. It has delta style seats and springs. Looks like a knock off or a price pfister.any idea?


 Rip er out and install a MOENTROL and become a hero..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ezplumbing said:


> Altmond makes delta replicas if its for a shower


 we can be hard on you for posting no intro...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I've installed many of those as a cheap replacement for old 3 handle valves.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

there is a lavatory directly behind the valve, landlord doesnt want to hassle with cutting (front or back) plus its a rental and they like the cheaper option


----------



## Pipemaster41 (Jan 9, 2011)

It is glacier bay. Can use delta parts


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It's a two-fer...



ezplumbing said:


> Altmond makes delta replicas if its for a shower





Pipemaster41 said:


> It is glacier bay. Can use delta parts



An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## RobSkii (Mar 16, 2014)

I had a similar issue with a single handle delta valve... freeze bust on the cartridge, i swore it was a glacier bay from the style of the cartridge but the glacier bay replacement was to short, the customer supplied his own Delta valve by my recommendation except he got it from home depot, cheapest he could find. Turned out the old valve was a Delta just very similar cartridge to the glacier bay, only difference was the length of the cartridge. He got the new Delta installed just wished he would of went with the r10000 I tried to sell him


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

younger-plumber said:


> Trying to find a rebuild kit for this valve. It has delta style seats and springs. Looks like a knock off or a price pfister.any idea?


that is a 3-handle delta faucet no doubt about it,dont know the exact model but that is a delta,easy to find parts for it.


----------

